# Alopecia in chi



## kpup7 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a newly rescued chi who is practically bald on her head. Any recommendation for helping her.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I haven't any idea but have you seen a vet ?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

What color is she?


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I have heard peoplewith the blue chi's often have problems. What color is your little girl? you should probable take her to the vet, I think there can be several reasons for hair loss. Including diet? 
Not much help maybe someone with more knowledge will jump on here and give you some advice.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Glyn has a bald head and tail and fairly bald on his body, hes 8 months, and blue & tan, just the blue is bald, unfortunatly theres nothing that can be done if its colour dilute,
is yours blue, any pics


----------



## kpup7 (Jan 21, 2011)

One is fawn, one is black tan. They are 1/2 of their normal expected body weight, probably severe malnutrition. Already vetted them and had skin scraping which was negative. Just wondering if any knew of a vitamen or something that could help them


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Could it be from
Flea's
Mites
ringworm
What colour is your chi and can we have some pics please?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Just on their head? Like around their eyes/ears? It is probably Chihuahua Pattern Baldness...not a whole lot can be done for it, you can give The Missing Link, my chihuahua Zoey grew back some hair on her neck/chest area on that supplement. I also use Melatonin for alopecia 1mg per 11#.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

If it isnt Chihuahua baldness and it is a skin issue you can try Vitamin E oil. Not sure what else to add? Would like to see pics?


----------

